
Payoff Over a Web Singing Sensation Is Elusive - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/25/business/media/25youtube.html
======
GiraffeNecktie
It's interesting that the media companies are struggling to monetize her
videos while Boyle, herself, should be able to do very very well with
worldwide concert tours, personal appearances and, yes, the inevitable book
deal and movie-of-the-week.

